# Max contraction training system - John Little?



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone read the book about this or watched the video?

I just skimmed through the vid and it seems like he trains in a HIT fashion but with contracting as hard as you can, starting at around 40 secs to get the cns trained, then down to about 6 sec, then finally when your used to it 1 sec contractions but with max intensity.

Anyone got any input/experience with the routine?


----------



## hypnobabes (Jul 11, 2009)

If this is the one im thinking of i have the video.

Il sum it up really quickly

Its him talking on a chair, then him talking to a bloke whilst on a chair.

Then its him making a bloke hold a heavy weight of about 60 seconds for each body part.

Then its him on a chair again talking.

2 things i notice on the video

1 He keeps saying it will give you massive gains really fast

2 none of the people on the video are massive at all!! INCLUDING HIM!

Yes static contraction will give you fast results *AT BEING GOOD AT STATIC CONTRACTION*

But that's not necessarily going to translate to massive gains on orthodox methods and huge muscles overnight.

It simply trains you to be better at "*Here, hold this*" type training.

But id love to hear what others have to say about it, i for one am not convinced at all having watched it and also read 3 books on this type of training. :confused1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate! yea thats the video lol lots of couch talk, i thought the same thing about none of them looking really built etc, which is strange considering the claims of huge amounts of muscle!

I think the static contractions with really heavy weights may help you through plateaus though, just unsure on a whole routine of them!


----------



## hypnobabes (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah yeah I would agree static contractiopns are a benefit there is nothing wrong with them as such BUT the claims this guy makes I dont personaly agree with. If my memory on anatomy and muscle fiber usage is correct i Think it works like this:

You are weakest at Positive reps (for example lifting the weight up to curl a weight for bicep). You are slightly stronger when it comes to Negative reps, so in this example that would be the lowering of the weight for the curl exercise, that's why you can always knock out a few negatives on an exercise even if you cant do any more positive reps. Then after negatives you are stronger still in static holds. so even if you have done max reps positive then also max number of negatives you would still in theory be able to do a static hold.

What all this means is, John Little is just missing out the weak positive and stronger negatives and going straight for the Static hold to failure in the belief that it must be better because its the only way to fully fail the muscle. I wouldn't really agree with him for 2 reasons. As long as you use proper slow form and dont let inertia and swinging enter the exercise your pretty much taking care of the positive and negative reps there plus slow form enforces TUT (time under tension). and if you really want to you can do some static holds for a few seconds at the end of each set.

and lastly just because his idea sounds logical it dont mean it is, without lots and lots of peer reviewed and repeatable results its not very scientific.

But like i say i would love to hear from people using solely his methods it would be very interesting to see what the results are. Gotta keep an open mind on these things. :thumb:


----------

